# I am chilling



## changsa

hi, 

how would you translate" i am chilling" i think that means either: i am doing nothing spcial or i am cold! does someone agree with me?


----------



## wildan1

changsa said:


> hi,
> 
> how would you translate" i am chilling" i think that means either: i am doing nothing spcial or i am cold! does someone agree with me?


 
Numerous translations possible. See here. The simplified usage of _chill_ rather than _chill out_ is recent in AE, and used mostly by under-30s. Same for _chill_ as an adjective, used as a synonym for _relaxed, low-key_.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je dirais que c'est "je suis effrayé(e)" ou que "j'ai froid"... Disons "je tremble", pour se mettre d'accord... (edit: oubliez ça, le lien de Wildan est plus utile  )

Note de modération: utilisez les majuscules là où elles sont requises, s'il vous plaît (je = I, et non pas i).


----------



## Phocas

Cela dépend bien sûr du contexte, mais c'est probablement plus dans le sens rien faire de spécial, pas travailler, passer du bon temps, "traîner"" etc.
J'ai du mal à traduire ça en un mot ceci dit.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Phocas said:


> Cela dépend bien sûr du contexte, mais c'est probablement plus dans le sens rien faire de spécial, pas travailler, passer du bon temps, "traîner"" etc.
> J'ai du mal à traduire ça en un mot ceci dit.


"glander"?


----------



## david314

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> "*glander*"?


 or *se détendre *


----------



## GamblingCamel

_Changsa_:
"I am chilling" is currently very ordinary slang among young people.
I hear it from my son every day.

What are you going to do for New Year's Eve? 
_Chill _or _We're gonna chill_ or _We'll be chilling_.

Are you studying for the math exam?
_No, I am chilling_.

It means doing nothing special, relaxing, hanging out with friends.
It's difficult to say whether the phrase will be incorporated more broadly into AE.

Please note that in standard EN, you would never hear "I am chilling." 
One says, "I am getting cold," "It's getting chilly."

You do say "The sauce is chilling in the refrigerator."


----------



## Anglogône

Je diras que avec "glonder" j'ai l'impression qu'on fait pas grande chose, mais avec "to chill" on est en train de s'amuser entre potes tranquilement.  Selon le contexte je dis "glonder," "zoner," (en suisse ptêr. en france ca veut petêr dire  qqchose comme "to loiter outside") "faire le pantoufflard" ou meme "lounger" --un peu brittaniqueo-français chai pas lol--- 1 invention anglofrouzze!


----------



## weefoot

Yes, "glander" definitely means "do nothing" and even implies some (negative)  judgement I would say. 
I would translate: "je passe le temps; je me relaxe; je  traine"


----------



## itka

You're translating this word with "glander". But "glander" is only slang. I cannot use it with everybody. Could you explain if it's the same with "chilling" ?

Wildan, your link is very interesting, but a little bit too difficult to me ! I don't understand most of the words !  Is it slang too ?


----------



## Anglogône

"To chill" is slang, and young, as is "glander."


----------



## Nicomon

_Glander_ ne s'entend pas au Québec.  Enfin pas dans ma région immédiate. Un équivalent, dans les sens de _paresser/ne rien faire/ flâner/lézarder _serait _*vacher *_... imaginez l'activité principale d'une vache dans un pré.


----------



## Anglogône

ah, cé cool. merci nicoman !!  

ajoutons "faire la farnienté" à la liste !!!


----------



## BigRedDog

J'aime aussi "buller" qui donne l'impression qu'on reste assis là, sans rien faire, si ce n'est des bulles ...


----------



## lilly lil

très bien, mais dans la phrase:

"i just beenchilling again *with myself* this evening...."

quel sens peut on donner à "chilling with myself"...? on ne dis pas "je traine avec moi même ce soir"...?!! sinon quoi?


----------



## floise

Lilly Lil,

Ça veut dire qu'il 'chill' tout seul, et non pas avec des amis.

floise


----------



## GamblingCamel

_Lilly, _"To chill" is very new slang, so I don't think we can really speak about which usage is or is not appropriate. _Traîner_ in FR is historically more established.


----------



## JazzByChas

Après moi, je préfère utiliser "glander", qui s'agit mieux, parce qu'il est un mot jeune et actuel.

Ca ne veut pas dire "I am cold" (J'ai froid).


			
				glangsa said:
			
		

> i think that means either: i am doing nothing spcial or i am cold!


En fait, lilly, on ne peut pas "chill with myself"...on dit plûtot, "I'm chillin'"..seulement.


lilly lil said:


> très bien, mais dans la phrase:
> 
> "i just beenchilling again *with myself* this evening...."
> 
> quel sens peut on donner à "chilling with myself"...? on ne dis pas "je traine avec moi même ce soir"...?!! sinon quoi?


----------



## lilly lil

en fait, il s'agit d'un anglais qui parle, qui vit en Angleterre... et justement il utilise cette expression comme ça... "i'm chilling _with myself_"... juste pour vous dire que SI, on peut le dire... apparement...


----------



## Nicomon

Dans ce cas, je traduirais _with myself_ par  "tout seul"


----------



## floise

Nicomon said:


> Dans ce cas, je traduirais _with myself_ par  "tout seul"



Hi Nicomon,

I said that in post 16.

floise


----------



## JazzByChas

En probabilité, c'est vrai en Angleterre, mais pas aux Étas-Unix...c'est à dire, pas en AE...après le AE, on dit seulement, "I'm chillin'"



lilly lil said:


> en fait, il s'agit d'un anglais qui parle, qui vit en Angleterre... et justement il utilise cette expression comme ça... "i'm chilling _with myself_"... juste pour vous dire que SI, on peut le dire... apparement...


----------



## GamblingCamel

_Chas_, How about this ?
_Hey, who are you chilling with tonight ?_
_Noone.  Chilling with myself._


----------



## Nicomon

floise said:


> Hi Nicomon,
> I said that in post 16.
> floise


 
Oops... sorry floise. Well, I guess we're in agreement.


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, yeah...you're right... if you were asked specifically with whom you are chilling...

Most of the time I just hear it in reference to, "Hey..whatcha up to?"  ("I'm chillin'")



GamblingCamel said:


> _Chas_, How about this ?
> _Hey, who are you chilling with tonight ?_
> _No one. Chilling with myself._


----------



## Duivel

As an English dude, I wouldn't say chilling _with myself_. It sounds, if anything, a bit dodgy. I'm chilling by myself. I'm taking it easy. Etc.

Have a chilled out afternoon people.


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, "chill" is more of an imperative form when used as a verb, and tends to mean, "Calm down!"
(See Examle 1) in wWildAn1's reference.

"Chillin(g)" is the gerund of the verb, and indicates that the subject is in the act of relaxing, or "hanging out"

chill in the adjective form would mean "cool, tight, wicked, sick, sweet, nice, etc." E.g. "My friend cruises in a chill ride."  Also, "easy going" as in "She's a pretty chill chick..."

Of course, the more classic definitions are "chill" as a noun, as in "to catch a chill" (to become cold), or the adjective "chilly" meaning a bit cold (weather-wise)

I realize this can be a bit daunting for non-native speakers...



wildan1 said:


> Numerous translations possible. See here. The simplified usage of _chill_ rather than _chill out_ is recent in AE, and used mostly by under-30s. Same for _chill_ as an adjective, used as a synonym for _relaxed, low-key_.


----------



## GamblingCamel

_Duivel, _I'm glad to hear your BE perspective.
As I said in an earlier comment, _chill_ is very new slang. And thus it has not been "codified." LOL
For instance, I've never heard the adjectival form you used, "chilled out afternoon." 

FR speakers: This is a long thread, now over 25 posts.  
I do want to assure you guys that _chill_ is indeed common now among young people.


----------



## Tony917

I'm chilling with my friends je tripe Avec mes amis


----------

